# Monsters



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

It's only been 2 days since my last baby died. It's heart breaking to post here again.

Monsters was my beautiful girl who I feel in love with over the past few years as one of mine own. She originally was my sisters bunny but she left home for a bit last year and I was put in charge. We grew closer and Monsters was my baby girl at 12 years old. She use to follow me around every where I go she was sure to be a few hops in front. 

The past few years Monsters health has declined and these past few months have been a struggle to keep her moving.

The vet felt Monsters had gone into GI STATUS and we need to make a decision of Quality of Life. We all felt it was best for to go visit her two Bunny Boyfriends Cookies and Fluffy.

She will be greatly missed. It is a sad day here. It's going to be the same getting up in the morning knowing the cage will be empty :cry1:

Monsters you are the love of my life and I'm sad to see you go but now you are pain free and with your buddies over the rainbow bridge.

I would to thank all the caring member who help with Monsters through her rough spells and her good ones. And my friends who listened when I need someone to talk to. 

Goodbye Monsters I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Boz (Jun 19, 2009)

Omg I am so sorry. I can't believe it. :cry2 It must be so hard for you right now. I'm here if you need to talk. :hug:
She will be greatly missed. At least she's with Fluffy and Monsters and together they'll be waiting for you at the bridge. :hug:

Binky Free Monsters :hearts:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh gosh..i'm so sorry....

Ihad read about her in the infirmary this afternoon and just didn't expect this.

Binky free little one


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. All I can say is that you took such extraordinary care of her, and she had a wonderful long life with her. It seemed that she was getting better, and you did everything you could to make her happy and comfortable. Her long life and her regaining some movement are a testament to how well you took care of her and the closeness of your bond. She loved you and was such a sweet bunny. She really had a great life with you, and your decision to put her to sleep was very selfless. I'm sorry that this post is disjointed, but your devotion to her was really moving, and it's such a shock that she's gone. She is free from pain now, and has two bunny men to love on her. Huge hugs to you, Becka, you did everything right by her.

Binky free to the sweetest Monster ever.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 19, 2009)

:cry2Oh! What an awful week. I'm so sorry for your losses. ((hugs))


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 19, 2009)

What an aweful week... :'(
G'bye Monsters... You will be gladly missed and you will always be remembered.

My PM box is open for you.

RIP Monsters


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP Monsters... Go binky free at the Bridge with Fluffy...

:rainbow:

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow I can't believe you lost her so soon after losing Fluffy. I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how hard that is for you! Monsters was a beautiful and funny girl, I've always loved her name and thought she was such a girl. RIP girly.


----------



## Numbat (Jun 19, 2009)

Omg I am so very sorry! :tears2: :hug:

You lost them both so close together. At least they will be able to take care of each other at the bridge. Take care of yourself as well. You gave them both all your love.
Binky free gorgeous boys ink iris:


----------



## Becca (Jun 19, 2009)

Rebecca..i'm so sorrry 
I said this on facebook but i'll say it here.. some people might of been selfish and because they already lost a bunny a day or so before kept the other one even though they were in pain..but you did what was best for your bunnies.
I respect you so much for that and I'm sure everyone else on here does too.

RIP little Monsters - your mummys life won't be the same without you but have fun with Fluffy and look after each other.

Here for youu Becka

xx

Loveyouu x


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2009)

I was not expecting to see this. I am so sorry.


----------



## anneq (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh dear, I am so sorry about your loss.
Monsters was such a special bun, and you are very special also for all the loving care and devotion you showed her.
Again, I am so sorry, I cannot imagine how very difficult this is losing 2 bunnies in so short a time.

/hugs
Anne


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 19, 2009)

My heart just dropped when I saw Monsters name in the Rainbow Bridge. I'm so sorry you lost this special bunny. I'm sure that Monsters is practicing binkying again right now. RIP Monsters :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Monsters. It's never easy to let a loved one go, even when it's for the best. She will be greatly missed by all. The only consolations are that she had a good, long life and knew that she was loved. Binky free little girl and rest in peace.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 19, 2009)

You are an inspiration to anyone who has a special needs bunny 

her life was short but your love for her is infinite.

I am so sorry that you lost her but she probably can binky right now at the Bridge while I'm typing this 
I am so very sorry thatshe is gone but you are a good examplefor all of us. 
All of us loved her and that love lives on 

Letting her go was the best thing :cry1:


Hugs
Maureen


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that you had to lose both of them so close together. I know you did what was best for her...her entire life as well as this decision. 

Binky free sweet bunnies. 

[align=center]











[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 19, 2009)

omg i am so sorry, i cant even begin to imagine what you are going through this last little while, hugs to you. 

Binky free, binky high, and binky long little Monster

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 19, 2009)

When I saw Monsters' name, my heart dropped to my toes! I'm so incredibly sorry that you lost her...especially so soon after all of the other heartache you've been through.

Binky-free, Monsters!:rainbow:


----------



## BSAR (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost her. Like I said while on IM I hope things get better for you. 

Rest In Peace Monsters. Binky free girly.
:cry2:inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words for my loss of my baby girl at 12 years old. I really did do everything I could to make sure she was happy to still be here. It's possible she was staying around to be with Fluffy. But since Fluffy had moved things started to go down hill then Fluffy passed. I'm glad that she was her for me when he did she helped me but giving me lots of love. But I think she wanted to be with her bunny boy friends. I didn't want to let her go but I knew in my heart she was telling me she was ready.


Monsters you are the love of life. I have never had a bunny so happy and so loving like you. You will be greatly missed by me and your Aunty Kris.


Rest in Peace Monsters I love you.:inlove:
I need you and your boy Fluffy to watch over Smokies and D.C. down here.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, Rebecca. To have two losses so close together is just heartbreaking.

You went above and beyond for Monsters. SHe couldn't have had better care or more love in her life, and I'm sure she is enjoying getting re-united with her boys at The Bridge.

God Bless, Monsters. You will be missed 

Jan


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she sounded like an incredible, one of a kind bunny. I know she was much loved and she loved you the same. ((HUGS))


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 19, 2009)

I am sosorry Rebecca. Monsters didn't leave you and Kristina ... She just went to visit Fluffy for awhile. :cry1:

Binky Free Little Girl. ink iris:


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 20, 2009)

Awh sweetie sending youhugs it must be horrible to lose them so close together, but they're in abetter place now. xxxxx


----------



## myheart (Jun 20, 2009)

I am in tears just reading all of the posts for Monsters.... :cry2 I haven't been on RO as much lately, so when I saw Monsters' name, I just shook my head and said, "Not our little Monsters too..."

I am so sorry for your losses. I don't think there are enough words to express how badly I feel for you. You are probably right about Monsters staying around for Fluffy's comfort, and then missing him when he was gone. Such a caring little girl.... It is so nice to experience having one of the loving-type buns at least once in our lives. But those are the heart-breakers when they leave us.

Binky Free little Monsters.... ray:

You will be missed.... :hearts:

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

As Janet said I was in tears reading what everyone said about how much you cared for Monsters.

Binky Free at the Raindow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Little Monsters.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## polly (Jun 20, 2009)

I am so sorry I know what you are going through 
Binky free Monsters


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't believe I am reading this - my heart goes out to you!

I know that empty cage feeling... you took such good care of your bunnies.

I hope that somebun will come into your life and bring you joy when you are ready for another rabbit.

:rainbow:ink iris::bunnyangel::hug1

Denise


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 21, 2009)

We love them so much. We can easily bond with the disabled ones, who look to us for special needs' care.

I imagine your love, Rebecca, will find a way to another needy homeless bun.

Hugs.


----------



## JimD (Jun 22, 2009)

We'll be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers

Binkie free little girl

ray::rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 22, 2009)

Big big big hugs to you, Rebecca :hug: You are one of the most compassionate bunny mommies I have encountered; you always did your very best for Monsters, no matter the situation. Your dedication and love for eachother has been a really inspiring example to all of us. 

Monsters is the oldest bun that I've had the fortune to know; a real grand old gal! I am so thankful for all the years you've shared together ray:

urplepansy:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy:
Sleep sweet, dear Monsters

Autumn


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanx everyone for your kinds words of comfort. I haven't been able to get onto RO for 5 days. We have moved and i'm sad that Monsters and Fluffy aren't able to join us here. But I have 2 more bunnies with my parents who I will soon bring over to the new place. Hoping to get reacuated with. It's hard not having any bunny's around.

I have a bad day Saturday as I was feeling sad for my loss of Monsters but was also unsure if I did the right thing by letting her go. I knew in my heart I did do the right thing but my mind was saying something else. I was able to talk to one my managers at work who helped me understand I did to the right thing for my sweet baby girl.


----------

